# Friday Night



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Went with my daughter, who had never gigged a flounder before. She went 3 for 4 and we ended up with 11 for the night. Muddy water and 15-20 winds made for an interesting night.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice. Nothing beats being outdoors with your kids.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

I took my youngest son Fri Night wading at the Island we got one it was 16 1/4 long he had to measure it when we got home, we ran into the Dynamic Gigging Duo Overkill and Fulish850 its always nice to see good people out on the water late at night and I took my oldest son Sat Night we got one two were spooked and he missed one, wasnt close enough but a good try. Frank


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

No wonder we didn't catch many Saturday, you had killed them all! Good trip and thanks for the report guys.


----------

